# New quota system



## bubbafowler (Jun 1, 2019)

Has anyone used it yet this year? Didn't think it was possible but it's less user friendly than last year.  It's horrible!!


----------



## bowbuck (Jun 2, 2019)

I did mine and three kids yesterday.  It’s not the easiest system ever for sure. I have no idea why you can’t pick whether or not you want points only, points wagered etc all on one page.  The multiple screens per application is annoying.   I did find after you put in you can go to the home screen and change it to points only.  I may have missed it but not sure why you couldn’t do that on page one.  Pretty sure a half sober programmer could improve this.  But I got it done and look forward to the hunts I have the points for.


----------



## bubbafowler (Jun 2, 2019)

I finally found today when you start where it gives you options to start group there is a button for points only before you start.  But even then I typically do one child and then add the other when doing points only application, my dad and I the same way.  This year when you search for them if you don't have their DNR number it won't find them.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 3, 2019)

Typical DNR web site cooked up by some computer geek techie without any input or forethought about the people who will actually have to use! In general I despise most web sites for these reasons, but I reserve the word hate for GADNR web site!


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 3, 2019)

Why do they keep changing it every year?


----------



## Mark R (Jun 3, 2019)

They makin hard on an old computer ignorant person like me . this makin my head hurt


----------



## j_seph (Jun 3, 2019)

I did not like that it automatically wages all your points. One slip and all points are gone for a hunt that you do not want or cannot make this year instead of just getting points for it.


----------



## b rad (Jun 3, 2019)

they mirrored fwc quota system which is dumb because fwc you cant delete and change your application and now you cant add a member to quota. 
 they have to go in themselves just like fwc and add to your parties quota hunt under the number it gives you.


----------



## BeerThirty (Jun 3, 2019)

I don't know, but I kinda liked it.  I have been building points for a gator hunt and I feel like it was easier this year.  In past years, has been confusing, makes you think you are wagering your points.  This year i liked the separate button to "apply for points only".


----------



## GTHunter (Jun 3, 2019)

I thought it was pretty slick. There is a giant button that says 'Apply for Points Only'. I was able to breeze through all of my applications very quickly.


----------



## bubbafowler (Jun 3, 2019)

Yea if all you're doing is point only application for yourself it's not bad.  Try doing hunts and making groups and then do that for 4 people. And J_seph I was told that if you wager 6 and it only takes 4 to get the hunt you get 2 points back.  I've yet to go on a hunt where it didn't take all the points I wagered but it's nice if that the case.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jun 3, 2019)

b rad said:


> they mirrored fwc quota system which is dumb because fwc you cant delete and change your application and now you cant add a member to quota.
> they have to go in themselves just like fwc and add to your parties quota hunt under the number it gives you.



I was able to build a party and/or edit my application just fine. Choose "Create a Party" first thing, select your hunt, and then add the party members.


----------



## BeerThirty (Jun 3, 2019)

GTHunter said:


> I thought it was pretty slick. There is a giant button that says 'Apply for Points Only'. I was able to breeze through all of my applications very quickly.



Exactly.  I really like it too.


----------



## BeerThirty (Jun 3, 2019)

bubbafowler said:


> Yea if all you're doing is point only application for yourself it's not bad.  Try doing hunts and making groups and then do that for 4 people. And J_seph I was told that if you wager 6 and it only takes 4 to get the hunt you get 2 points back.  I've yet to go on a hunt where it didn't take all the points I wagered but it's nice if that the case.



So are you saying if you had like 8 or 9 points accumulated it takes all of them even if the guaranteed draw only requires 4 or 5?  If that's the case I'd be speaking with somebody at the DNR because I will be facing that same decision here shortly..


----------



## bubbafowler (Jun 3, 2019)

No i'm saying If you wager 9 and it takes 5 you keep the 4. I'm told it's been like this a couple years but in j_sephs case would prevent him from losing all his points.


----------



## GTHunter (Jun 3, 2019)

As far as I know you lose the points you wager. I think that's the whole point of the system. It is a blind auction and it is up to you to determine how badly you want it. Otherwise everyone would wager all their points every year.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jun 3, 2019)

GTHunter said:


> As far as I know you lose the points you wager. I think that's the whole point of the system. It is a blind auction and it is up to you to determine how badly you want it. Otherwise everyone would wager all their points every year.



They changed it 2 years ago so that it's not a blind auction. Whatever is takes to be 100% selected is what is deducted from your account.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 4, 2019)

I still haven't been credited the point from last years Ossabaw hunt that was canceled.


----------



## GTHunter (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification. I thought I was up to date on the rules. That's a big change now that you can go all in every time. I don't like that at all, but I'll play by the rules, especially since I am sitting on a pile of points. Look out everybody else!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 6, 2019)

No real issues for me...set up "group hunt" for my buddy and me and my State Park hunt for "points only"....seemed pretty easy to me....


----------



## hambone76 (Jun 27, 2019)

bubbafowler said:


> No i'm saying If you wager 9 and it takes 5 you keep the 4. I'm told it's been like this a couple years but in j_sephs case would prevent him from losing all his points.





Danny Leigh said:


> They changed it 2 years ago so that it's not a blind auction. Whatever is takes to be 100% selected is what is deducted from your account.


This is correct info. I was selected for the 2017 Ossabaw Deer hunt and I was credited the one point that I didn’t need to get selected.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 2, 2019)

I can't get the site to work. I'm trying to "Add to Cart" on the quota hunts and nothing happens... the new site is a huge pain...


----------



## Back40hunter (Aug 13, 2019)

7Mag Hunter said:


> No real issues for me...set up "group hunt" for my buddy and me and my State Park hunt for "points only"....seemed pretty easy to me....


7Mag, how were you able to add your Buddy? I tried to do a group last night and it would not add anyone. I had all their info, even their DNR customer number and it would always tell me “No record found “. Very frustrating.


----------

